# Is this a bald face? apron face? badger face?



## yankee_minis (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm calling her a bald face but I think it is maybe an apron face? Or a combination? Badger face, I think I've heard too. Medicine hat?

Since there is brown partially covering one eye, I'm thinking she's not "bald" or "medicine hat".


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 24, 2007)

I would say that is a BALD face. I definetly dont think it is a medicine hat...

I havent ever heard the term apron face though so I am not sure what that means.

Hopefully some others will put in their thoughts as well


----------



## Country Girl (Nov 24, 2007)

I think your mare has a bald face, I have never herad of a Apron face, so maybe this this thread I will find out.. I still think that your mare has a bald face though.. Just my opinion





Emily


----------



## LeosPocoDan (Nov 24, 2007)

If they are they same terms as Paint horses, then she would have a bald.

The medicine hats don't extend as far down the face as a bald.


----------



## crponies (Nov 24, 2007)

I think maybe some of those terms describe the same pattern. I haven't really heard apron face used much and haven't heard badger face at all that I recall. She definitely isn't a medicine hat as that encompasses the whole body: Medicine Hat So, I would call it a bald face.


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 24, 2007)

Definately not a Medicine Hat. I THINK Badger Face refers to a horse with color on its face surrounded by white. I would call it either a bald face or apron face. I THINK those terms can be used interchangably.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe this would be called an bald face.

My understanding is that in an apron face, the white has to

'tie' under the jaw....


----------



## Becky (Nov 24, 2007)

I would consider that horse to be a bald face since the white encompasses most of the eyes.

Here is an example of what is usually considered an apron face. The white is narrow up between the eyes then widens out below them, as in an apron.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 24, 2007)

As someone who got her first paint at age 14(52 years ago), and her first registered Pinto/Paint in the early '70s, I'd say that's a bald face. Apron face refers to white that 'spreads' wider as it goes down the face, more or less 'encircling' the head lower down towards and at the muzzle(like an apron!) Her facial marking isn't quite there, though it IS an 'extravagant' bald face! 'Medicine hat' refers to color over the poll/ears, generally, and really has nothing to do with a facial marking per se. I have never heard of 'badger face'-have no idea what that is supposed to mean-but would be prettty sure it wouldn't be applicable to the way this little mare is facially-marked!

Margo


----------



## Tommy (Nov 24, 2007)

This mare is definitely a "Bald Face" mare, with pretty eyes I might add.

On a Bald Face, the white can come to or past the eyes.

I personally would not call her a medicine hat.

Regardless you have a nice mare.






Tommy


----------



## Sue S (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a big horse that is a medicine hat that the color is on his forehead, around one eye, some on the chest, flank, and a little on his butt, he looks like the horse in the medicine hat site that crponies posted. If I knew how to put pics on here I would post one.


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 24, 2007)

from http://www.horse-genetics.com/sabino-horses.html

"Sometimes there is white on the sides of the face leaving dark where a blaze might be, giving a “badger face” pattern. "

Still looking for a picture.

Obviously Echo is not a badger face.

Dam's head:


----------



## skylineminis (Nov 24, 2007)

yankee_minis said:


> from http://www.horse-genetics.com/sabino-horses.html
> 
> "Sometimes there is white on the sides of the face leaving dark where a blaze might be, giving a “badger face” pattern. "
> 
> ...


This is an apron face. A bald horse has excessive white on the upper face as in a blaze and can go over the chin area. The apron face takes in the upper and lower jaw. I've only seen one badger face horse in my lifetime. The nose and front face area was dark and the rest of the head was white. Very, very strange looking. It's like a reverse blaze or bald face. A medicine hat has to have white circleing around the color area on the ears. No color pigment should touch the "hat" area to be a "medicine hat". Plus, a true medicine hat should have a chest shield, and both flank shields to be a real medicine hat. This is from Indian folk lore and only the big chiefs and the medicine men were to ride these colored horses because they were thought to have special powers. That's why the shields were placed where they are to protect the horse in battle.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 24, 2007)

I would say bald face. Very pretty mare, too.


----------



## Warpony (Nov 24, 2007)

I saw a picture of a badger faced coloured cob a while back ago but I can't find it now. She was a piebald and had black down the front of her face and white on the sides... like black where the white of a blaze should be and white where you would expect colour. Very striking, very weird, it was unusual but I wouldn't want it on my own horse because it made her look very strange to me.


----------



## Dona (Nov 24, 2007)

I also agree that the subject horse has a "bald face".

Here is a good example of a "Badger Faced" mini.



It's a very unusal marking...not something that you see very often. I was considering buying this guy at one time. I actually think it's kinda cool....but then, I'm a sucker for anything "DIFFERENT".


----------



## skylineminis (Nov 25, 2007)

Dona said:


> I also agree that the subject horse has a "bald face".
> 
> Here is a good example of a "Badger Faced" mini.
> 
> ...



Nice stallion. What is his name?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't read the replies yet but I'd say bald faced and maybe apron faced. I think those are the same term or at least in the same general family of markings. Medicine hat is colored ears/forelock area on an otherwise white head and badger face is when they have a sort of inverted blaze (a white face with a dark marking down the front instead of a dark face with a white marking.)

Leia

Edited to add: Oh, so _that's_ what an apron face is! Makes sense.


----------



## Dona (Nov 25, 2007)

skylineminis said:


> Dona said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree that the subject horse has a "bald face".
> ...


Can't even remember if his name was on the ad or not? OH! It's been a while...I was just so entranced by his badger face & cute little body...I saved his photo. It had been posted on the LB Sales page at one time, and that is where I saw it. Was going to contact them about him....but then my head overruled my heart & told me I didn't need another stallion.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 26, 2007)

*WOW!



Dona!! How cool is that!



*

What neat markings he has!





I also agree that the subject horse has a Bald Face and Dona posted a great photo of a Badger face. The subject horse's Dam has what I consider an Apron face, at least in the "big horse APHA world" anyway.

I believe Becky posted a good picture example of an Apron face tool










*Jeri*



Dona said:


> skylineminis said:
> 
> 
> > Dona said:
> ...


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say bald face ....apron face covers a wider area and extends father out on each side and up and down the whole head....does that make sense????...the white covers most of the head....like an apron.....


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 26, 2007)

Dona said:


> I also agree that the subject horse has a "bald face".
> 
> Here is a good example of a "Badger Faced" mini.
> 
> ...


I liked that guy, too! But when they wouldn't give me a straight answer on his bite, I passed him by.... but he IS cool, huh???

And no, I can't remember his name, either!!

Lucy


----------

